
First Light – Bringing DOOM to Stadia [video] - partingshots
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdz4b5psrhE&t=5m
======
lawrenceyan
Stadia is a seriously huge win for Linux gaming in general. Especially with
how things like Vulkan are playing out [1], I really think we're finally going
to get that pipeline for Linux towards mainstream gaming that everyone has
always dreamed of.

Steam was important for starting the momentum, and now hopefully Stadia will
be able to finish things off!

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/b30m3g/googles_stadi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/b30m3g/googles_stadia_uses_linux_and_is_based_on_vulkan/eiwcd6l)

~~~
benologist
Stadia is just an opportunity to convert pay-once gaming to pay Google
$x/month for decades for the same thing. There is nothing wrong with pay-once
gaming except for greedy companies wishing it would be pay again-and-again-
and-again, eyeing that 200 hours you spent in your favorite game and wondering
how they can 'fix' that you didn't pay for 200 hours of entertainment. The
more gaming cuts into tv and other entertainment the more important it is to
change how we pay for games.

Linux compatibility being required probably won't mean as much as DRM-free
efforts to distribute games, open source efforts to create compatibility
across platforms, and proprietary efforts like Steam's. It's more like, there
is enough linux compatibility now for Google to bother.

I think Steam's approach is much more interesting, in that you own the
hardware and you own the games and you stream from your device to your device
without third parties mining your data.

Nvidia's approach is the most versatile, you own the games on a multitude of
marketplaces, and only pay to use the VMs, and can sign into the marketplaces
on your own hardware too.

In both Steam and Nvidia's offerings you will still have your favorite games
in 3 years, while you will have paid Google enough for a low-end gaming PC and
a hundred games but have nothing except another bill to pay to continue access
assuming Google continue service.

~~~
x0x0
I didn't play doom 4 -- which I'm pretty sure I would have loved -- because
the price of entry would have been a $1.5k gaming pc, and I couldn't justify
spending that much money for one game. There's zero may my mbp would have run
it.

~~~
benologist
New gaming rigs start way cheaper, especially AMD ones, but you raise an
interesting point.

On nVidia's streaming service you get some GPU and some CPU but not enough for
eg, Total War: Warhammer 2, so they disallow streaming it. It is likely such
resource-intensive games will not show up on these services.

eGPUs are also a thing and probably plug right into your MBP, making it more
like $400 for many years vs $400 for 20 - 30 months of Stadia.

------
shmerl
Let them release it now for normal desktop Linux.

~~~
Inityx
> [...] because we already had Linux support

୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨

~~~
shmerl
That's Bethesda for you.

